# Pas de connection Internet sur mon MacBook



## Amira76 (21 Septembre 2009)

BOnjour, je viens d'acheter un MacBook et j'essaye en vain depuis une semaine de naviguer sur le net dessus.. J'ai d'abord branché ma freebox avec le câble ethernet puis avec un câble USB et je viens d'essayer de le connecter avec mon Iphone. Mais a chaque tentative le même résultat, le mac se connecte sur Internet mais ce déconnecte au bout de deux minutes et lorsque je vais dans réseau le statut de la connection est toujours activé mais la connection possède une adresse IP auto assignée et ne sera pas en mesure d'accéder a Internet.. Je ne comprend vraiment pas pourquoi..
Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

Sur ce fil tu devrais trouver des éléments de réponse 
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...e-sur-mac-freebox-multiposte-mail-208562.html


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,


C'est un peu d de trouver des éléements de réponses dans 52 pages... Quelqu'un accepterai de répondre ici?

Pour ma part, le probleme est le suivant : 


Freebox <--WIFI--> Imac(C2D sous Snow léo sans firewall) <--ETHERNET--> Telephonne SIP C470IP

LE tel SIP fonctionne très bien lors d'une connexion directe sur la freebox, mais ce montage ne sera pas viable pour moi (déménagement a l'etranger et nécéssité d'utiliser l'imac pour faire passé les données VoiIP dans un VPN pour ne pas etre bloqué...)

Lorsque je branche mon ibook a la place du tel, il n'a pas internet... et l'imac indique dans les pref reseau : "Ethernet possède une adresse IP auto-assignée et ne sera pas en mesure daccéder à Internet"

Help!


----------



## pickwick (23 Septembre 2009)

ploufe a dit:


> C'est un peu d de trouver des éléements de réponses dans 52 pages...



C'est toujours mieux que de balayer tout le web non ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> C'est toujours mieux que de balayer tout le web non ?



Certe, mais je ne veux pas rentrer dans une polémique inutile...

Sinon, j'esperai quand même obtenir une réponse... D'autant que mon probleme se rapporche de plus en plus de la SF....

Lorsque je fait :
1 ) Freebx <--Wifi--> imac <--etheret--> ibook, l'ibook et l'imac ont internet 
                 <--Wifi-->Tel IP , le tel fonctionne

2 ) Freebx <--Wifi--> imac <--etheret--> tel IP,
l'imac a internet mais le tel ne marche pas (reseau ethernet indiquant depuis le mac ""Ethernet possède une adresse IP auto-assignée et ne sera pas en mesure daccéder à Internet")

3 ) Freebox <--wifi--> imac avec VPN SSL et/ou PPTP <--eth--> ibook,
l'imac a le net via VPN (ip des UK) mais libook n' a plus rien (reseau ethernet de l'ibook indiquant "Aucune adresse IP, Létat de votre connexion ne peut pas etre determinée alors que le ethernet de l'imac sit "Ethernet est actuellement actif et possède ladresse IP 192.168.2.17.")

4)  Freebox <--wifi--> imac avec VPN SSL et/ou PPTP <--eth--> tel IP,
Je ne prefere meme pas essayer pour le moment...


Alors doc?


----------



## pickwick (23 Septembre 2009)

Moi pas savoir  désolé il faut être un spécialiste réseau.... que je ne suis pas !
Bon courage !


----------

